# Error message 0x80070035



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

I get error message 0x80070035 when i try to connect and see my desktop
computer on my laptop computer,both windows vista.I can share the other
way around,from my laptop to my desktop.Some guy in another forum wrote that you could set OpenNIC as your DNS server.Where do i wrote in
that and how (ipv4 or ipv6 or something else)?In wich of the computers?
Or do you have something else to suggest to help me share from my desktop to my laptop? I tryed to lay a MP3 file in the shared folder "music"
but i didn´t work with Total commander and windows.I maybe not was in
supervisor mode,that you need for do that.What can be wrong when i try
to share from my desktop to my laptop?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post multiple threads for the same issue.


----------

